# Pensieri sulla felicità



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se non trovi la Felicità forse è perché la cerchi dalla parte sbagliata,
> non la cerchi nei tuoi panni…
> Non la cerchi nel tuo focolare.
> Secondo te, gli altri sono più felici, ma tu non vivi a casa loro…
> ...


----------

